# Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategiespiel Codename: Panzers - Phase One in unsere Hall of Fame?



## Administrator (20. Mai 2008)

*Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategiespiel Codename: Panzers - Phase One in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## dangee (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategiespiel Codename: Panzers - Phase One in unsere Hall of Fame?*

nö zu jung


----------



## Trancemaster (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategiespiel Codename: Panzers - Phase One in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Bis heute weiss ich nicht, was an diesem Spiel so toll sein soll, außer der für damalige Verhältnisse recht guten Grafik. 

Spielprinzip und vor allem die minutenlangen Gefechte der einzelnen Panzer (besonders tragisch wenn man Reparaturfahrzeuge dahinter stehen hatte) sind bis heute unerreicht grauslig...


----------



## Solon25 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategiespiel Codename: Panzers - Phase One in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Komische Vorschläge in letzter Zeit..  :-o  I miss the best of PCPP List


----------



## Zubunapy (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategiespiel Codename: Panzers - Phase One in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				dangee am 20.05.2008 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> nö zu jung


Genau das war auch mein Beweggrund, auf nein zu Klicken. Die Halle der Ehre ist für Spiele gedacht, die Kultstatus genießen. Und den genießt man nicht in jungen Jahren. Wenn in 5 Jahren immernoch von Panzers Phase One gesprochen wird, kann man wieder nachfragen. Heute kommt ein eindeutiges Nein. Und Crysis kommt auch noch nicht rein


----------



## Peter23 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategiespiel Codename: Panzers - Phase One in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Trancemaster am 20.05.2008 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Bis heute weiss ich nicht, was an diesem Spiel so toll sein soll, außer der für damalige Verhältnisse recht guten Grafik.
> 
> Spielprinzip und vor allem die minutenlangen Gefechte der einzelnen Panzer (besonders tragisch wenn man Reparaturfahrzeuge dahinter stehen hatte) sind bis heute unerreicht grauslig...




100% Zustimmung.


----------



## ananas45 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategiespiel Codename: Panzers - Phase One in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Das Spiel war ja wirklich mehr als ordentlich, doch für ein Hall of Fame muss ein Spiel schon was besonderes haben, wie z.B. Bahnbrechende Innovationen etc.. und das bietet Panzers nun nicht.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategiespiel Codename: Panzers - Phase One in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Codename: Panzers mag seine Stärken und Fans gehabt haben ... aber das Spiel war definitiv kein Meilenstein in der Spielegeschichte. Daher klicke ich mal auf "nein".


----------



## faZe (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategiespiel Codename: Panzers - Phase One in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Btw finde ich jeden Monat eine "Hall of Fame" Ausgabe zu viel. Jedes mal eine Seite für den selben Inhalt? Oder müssen sich die Redakteure gar jedes mal einen neuen aussagekräftigen Satz für jedes Spiel ausdenken? Meiner Meinung nach dürfte ihnen das erspart bleiben. 

Besser fänd ich: Immer mal diese Votes auf der Page und nur einmal pro Jahr die Best of PCGames. 
Oder aber am Ende eines Jahres ein Ranking-Vote über alle Titel, die es in die Liste geschafft haben. Dann könnte man _z.B._ sagen, dass Diablo 2 der All-Time-Favorit bis ins Jahr 2008 war. 
Ist natürlich die Frage, inwieweit sich das jährlich ändern würde^^

Achja, reicht die absolute Mehrheit hier, um den Titel in die Liste aufzunehmen?


----------



## crackajack (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategiespiel Codename: Panzers - Phase One in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Phase 1 fand ich ja noch super, trotz der katastrophalen Wegfindung und nicht vorhandenen KI. (Teil 2 schon weniger)
Aber z.B. bei Vampire Bloodlines könnte man imo über die Bugs hinwegsehen, weil es eben wirklich recht einzigartig war, Panzers hingegen hat doch außer einer guten Präsentation und netten Grafik nun wirklich nichts außergewöhnlich Tolles ins Genre eingeführt?

[x] Nö


----------



## Bonkic (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategiespiel Codename: Panzers - Phase One in unsere Hall of Fame?*

wie durchschnittlich panzers, egal ob teil 1 oder 2, eigentlich war, merkt man spätestens dann, wenn man mal company of heroes angespielt hat.


----------



## Zapfenbaer (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategiespiel Codename: Panzers - Phase One in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Wenn ich hier die Kommentare so lese, frage ich mich, wie die Panzers-Spiele in der PC-Games zu einer Monsterwertung von über 90 Prozent kommen und als "bestes PC-Spiel aller Zeiten" bezeichnet werden können?


----------



## Peter23 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategiespiel Codename: Panzers - Phase One in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Zapfenbaer am 21.05.2008 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich hier die Kommentare so lese, frage ich mich, wie die Panzers-Spiele in der PC-Games zu einer Monsterwertung von über 90 Prozent kommen und als "bestes PC-Spiel aller Zeiten" bezeichnet werden können?




Eine sehr gute Frage. Ich habe mir das Spiel aufgrund der damaligen Wertung gekauft und war recht schnell enttäuscht.

Die Aussage "Das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten ist ein Witz" 
Ist die Aussage so gefallen?


----------



## Bonkic (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategiespiel Codename: Panzers - Phase One in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Zapfenbaer am 21.05.2008 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich hier die Kommentare so lese, frage ich mich, wie die Panzers-Spiele in der PC-Games zu einer Monsterwertung von über 90 Prozent kommen(...) können?



vielleicht aus dem gleichen grund, aus dem sum 1+2 wertungen von über 90% eingefahren haben? *vermut*   



> und als "bestes PC-Spiel aller Zeiten" bezeichnet werden



ich bezweifele, dass das irgendwer jemals so behauptet hat.


----------



## Solon25 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategiespiel Codename: Panzers - Phase One in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				crackajack am 21.05.2008 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber z.B. bei *Vampire Bloodlines* könnte man imo über die Bugs hinwegsehen, weil es eben wirklich recht einzigartig war





			
				FelixSchuetz am 05.05.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 05.05.2008 13:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=61&bid=12&tid=6623548&page=2

Das ist für mich weiterhin unverständlich...  :-o


----------



## Zapfenbaer (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategiespiel Codename: Panzers - Phase One in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Bonkic am 21.05.2008 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Zapfenbaer am 21.05.2008 15:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, ich korrigiere mich. Auf der Verpackung steht: "Selten einen so perfekten Titel gespielt wie Panzers", PC Games 07/2004.

Tschuldigung bitte.


----------



## Mothman (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategiespiel Codename: Panzers - Phase One in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Ich habe mir das Spiel damals im Original gekauft, obwohl ich das Genre eigentlich garnicht mag. Ich war einfach neugierig geworden und fand die Grafik toll. Das Ergebnis war dann, dass ich das Spiel schon am nächsten Tag nach dem Kauf bei ebay.de angeboten habe (habe sogar nur ca. 10 Euro Verlust gehabt). Das Spiel wurde eindeutig nicht für mich gemacht.^^


----------



## Hard-2-Get (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategiespiel Codename: Panzers - Phase One in unsere Hall of Fame?*

[x] Nö

Grafik war ja ziemelich-zamelich-zumelich gut für damalige Verhältnisse, aber der Rest ist einer Erwähnung in der Ruhmeshalle der PCGames einfach nicht würdig .


----------



## ziegenbock (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategiespiel Codename: Panzers - Phase One in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Bonkic am 21.05.2008 09:33 schrieb:
			
		

> wie durchschnittlich panzers, egal ob teil 1 oder 2, eigentlich war, merkt man spätestens dann, wenn man mal company of heroes angespielt hat.



würde ich so nicht behaupten. panzers hat einige sachen, die mir bei company of hereos fehlen. so ist es z.b. egal, mit wieviel einheiten man die mission beendet. erfahrene einheiten werden nicht mit in die nächste mission übernommen. man kann sich zu beginn der mission nicht die armee zusammenstellen, mit der man spielen möchte.

außerdem ist der schwierigkeitsgrad bei den einzelnen missionen total unterschiedlich. bei panzers war das besser gelöst.

trotzdem reicht es auch bei mir nicht für einen eintrag in die best of pc games.


----------



## ghost5000 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategiespiel Codename: Panzers - Phase One in unsere Hall of Fame?*

ein klares NEIN zur Hall of Fame


----------



## chakkary (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Strategiespiel Codename: Panzers - Phase One in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Mothman am 22.05.2008 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir das Spiel damals im Original gekauft, obwohl ich das Genre eigentlich garnicht mag. Ich war einfach neugierig geworden und fand die Grafik toll. Das Ergebnis war dann, dass ich das Spiel schon am nächsten Tag nach dem Kauf bei ebay.de angeboten habe (habe sogar nur ca. 10 Euro Verlust gehabt). Das Spiel wurde eindeutig nicht für mich gemacht.^^



 So ähnlich ging es mir auch, bloß, dass ich das Spiel nicht bei Ebay verkauft habe, sondern es immernoch still im Schrank vergammelt!


----------

